# roof lip spoiler



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys i came across the roof lip spoiler for our cars and i dunno how i feel about it. does anyone have one? have a pic? what do you think about them?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Is it the one from JHP? I wanted one along time ago, but after getting a quote from them I said forget it.

http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/ExteriorAccessories/hsvroof1-h.jpg
http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/ExteriorAccessories/hsvroof2-h.jpg


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I think they look awesome. they would look good it you had a lighter color GTO with tinted windows, the spoiler would be more noticeable. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it but it is mad $$$


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

that does look nice. there is another one i have seen tho. its only about 60 bucks. looks alittle different than that one. Theres no center post just a tiny lip the whole way across. heres a pic of it on another car but on ebay it says for the 04-06 gto.


----------

